# Will listening to tapes/cds while sleeping help?



## Positive

Will listening to tapes/cds while sleeping help?

Thinking of giving this a shot to subconsciously brainwash myself.


----------



## Braxietel

I've been listening to audio stuff to sleep every night since I was eight, now I can't sleep without it. Audio plays/books do help. They stop me getting too anxious to sleep


----------



## Positive

Have they change your behavior or sub conscience reaction?


----------



## Positive

Any subliminal help?


----------



## Lumiere

I don't think it's subliminal, but the main one I've read about so far is "Think Right Now". I haven't tried it myself, so I can't recommend it but several people on here have tried it with differing results and there are a few threads in the self-help section devoted to it. Here's one:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f13/think-right-now-53429/


----------



## sprinter

It's supposed to help change the subconscious. I found though I don't like hearing someone talking while I'm trying to sleep, it just annoys me, so I gave up on that. Look up Super-Sleep and Think Right Now. The makers of Think Right Now don't recommend listening while sleeping as the most efficient method of listening to the cds but say it will work, but not as fast as other listening strategies.


----------



## delirium

I wouldn't put too much faith in the "subconscious", or "unconscious". These are psychoanalytic notions that are clearly debatable (see, for example, Sartre). As for listening to tapes: I wouldn't rely on them alone. If you use them as part of an arsenal to battle SAD, then they can play some positive role in your recovery. Just remember that no matter what, the most effective ways of managing SAD are: (1) drugs, (2) CBT, or (3) drugs and CBT. All involve facing your fears in real situations in a step by step manner. There's no easy way out like just listening to some tapes before you sleep.


----------



## endtroducing

It might help, but active participation (aka: saying phrases out loud) will have a greater and faster effect than passive listening


----------



## Positive

Can I get these subliminal into mp3 or something?


----------



## Moon Calf

You can find Paul McKenna's stuff on torrent sites.


----------



## kc1895

Go for it! It helps just as much as sleeping on your textbook under the pillow before the night of the big test. You know what they say about osmosis. Higher concentration moves to lower concentration


----------



## Positive

Paul McKenna is for weight loss though? ahah


----------



## escape

I was told in psychology lecture it doesn't work.

I've woken up with the tv on before. The sound gets louder and louder as I wake up.

But your brain will alert you for irregular patterns. Bangs, crashes etc. Then wake you up as it's a danger threat.

I wouldn't recommend earphones if your going to try it. You can get soreness inside your ears from the pillow pressure, that can lead to ear infections.


----------



## foggydays

I also tried it but i got fed up listening to it, even on super low volume. What I think is much more effective is to just meditate a little while you are lying in bed before you sleep. try to go to sleep with positive thoughts.


----------



## boredinva

ive got a bunch of these ive downloaded before but never really listened to if anyone wants ill upload em somewhere for everyone


----------



## Positive

boredinva said:


> ive got a bunch of these ive downloaded before but never really listened to if anyone wants ill upload em somewhere for everyone


im interested..

but i've tried listenin to some, some are just so boring.

i've tired meditating, being positive and etc., but it hasn't worked. i think a lot are subconscious.


----------



## boredinva

im uploading 1 of them now will post a link when its done


----------



## Positive

Yhank you for taking the time to do it. T hanks for giving fellow people achance. !


----------



## Positive

booom............


----------



## Dominic83

Moon Calf said:


> You can find Paul McKenna's stuff on torrent sites.


I've been listening to his 'Supreme Self Confidence' CD every night for the last three months or so, and it's yet to make any difference whatsoever. I guess it's just not tailored to people with SA!


----------



## Positive

boredinva said:


> im uploading 1 of them now will post a link when its done


u happen to get the link? ythnak.s


----------



## millenniumman75

This is a conscious reaction to what we experience. Tapes at night may help you relax, but they would not help with changing the thinking that we have to do during the day anyway. :stu


----------

